# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين قطر >  قانون مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب. القطري لسنة 2010

## hazem mohamed

دولة قطر - قانون - رقم 4 - لسنة 2010 بشأن إصدار قانون مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب. الجريدة الرسمية العدد 3السنة الخمسون - بتاريخ 31-3-2010

ديباجة
نحن تميم بن حمد آل ثاني نائب أمير دولة قطر، 
بعد الإطلاع على الدستور، 
وعلى القانون رقم (28) لسنة 2002 بشأن مكافحة غسل الأموال، المعدل بالمرسوم بقانون رقم (21) لسنة 2003، 
وعلى قانون الجمارك الصادر بالقانون رقم (40) لسنة 2002، 
وعلى القانون رقم (3) لسنة 2004 بشأن مكافحة الإرهاب، 
وعلى قانون العقوبات، الصادر بالقانون رقم (11) لسنة 2004، والقوانين المعدلة له، 
وعلى قانون الإجراءات الجنائية الصادر بالقانون رقم (23) لسنة 2004، المعدل بالقانون رقم (24) لسنة 2009، 
وعلى مشروع القانون المقدم من مجلس الوزراء، 
وبعد أخذ رأي مجلس الشورى، 
قررنا ما يلي:

المادة 1
يُعمل بأحكام قانون مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب، المرفق بهذا القانون.

المادة 2
يُلغي القانون رقم (28) لسنة 2002 المشار إليه.

المادة 3
على جميع الجهات المختصة، كل فيما يخصه، تنفيذ هذا القانون. وينشر في الجريدة الرسمية.


قانون مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب - الفصل الأول ـ تعاريف

المادة 1
في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون، تكون للكلمات والعبارات التالية المعاني الموضحة قرين كل منها، وفقا للمفاهيم السائدة في العمل المصرفي، ما لم يقتض السياق معنى آخر: 
الجهة المختصة: كل جهة إدارية أو تنفيذية معنية بمكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب، بما في ذلك الوحدة وأي جهة رقابية. 
الجهة الرقابية: الجهة المختصة بترخيص المؤسسات المالية والأعمال والمهن غير المالية المحددة والمنظمات غير الهادفة للربح، أو الإشراف عليها أو التأكد من التزامها بالمتطلبات التي تستلزمها مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب. 
اللجنـة: اللجنة الوطنية لمكافحة غسل الأموال و تمويل الإرهاب. 
الوحـدة: وحدة المعلومات المالية. 
الجريمة الأصلية: جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة (2/ فقرة أولى) من هذا القانون. 
الوسائـط: كل ما يستخدم أو يراد استخدامه، بأي شكل من الأشكال، كليا أو جزئيا، في ارتكاب جريمة أو أكثر من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادتين (2)، (4) من هذا القانون. 
متحصلات جريمة: أي أموال ناتجة أو عائدة ، بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة، من ارتكاب إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة (2/ فقرة أولى) أو التي تم تحويلها أو تبديلها كليا أو جزئيا إلى ممتلكات أو عائدات استثمارية أخرى. 
الأموال: الأصول أو الممتلكات أيا كان نوعها سواء مادية أو غير مادية، منقولة أو ثابتة، عينية أو غير عينية، وكافة الحقوق المتعلقة بها، وجميع المستندات أو الصكوك القانونية أيا كان شكلها بما في ذلك الصور الرقمية أو الإلكترونية المثبتة لأي مما تقدم، سواء كانت موجودة داخل الدولة أو خارجها. 
وتشمل على سبيل المثال العملة المحلية أو العملات الأجنبية أو الأوراق التجارية أو الاعتمادات المصرفية أو الشيكات السياحية أو الحوالات المالية أو الأسهم أو الأوراق المالية أو السندات أو الكمبيالات أو خطابات الاعتماد، أو أية فوائد أو أرباح أو عوائد من هذه الأموال، أو القيمة المستحقة منها أو الناشئة عنها. 
غسل الأموال: أي فعل من الأفعال التالية: 
1) تحويل أو نقل أموال من قبل أي شخص يعلم أو كان ينبغي أن يكون على علم أو لديه اشتباه بأن هذه الأموال هي متحصلات جريمة، وذلك لغرض إخفاء أو حجب المصدر غير المشروع لهذه الأموال أو بهدف مساعدة أي شخص متورط في ارتكاب الجريمة الأصلية للتخلص من الآثار القانونية لأفعاله. 
2) إخفاء أو حجب الطبيعة الحقيقية للأموال أو مصدرها أو مكانها أو التصرف بها أو تحريكها أو تملكها أو الحقوق المرتبطة بها، وذلك من قبل أي شخص يعلم أو كان ينبغي أن يكون على علم أو لديه اشتباه بأن هذه الأموال هي متحصلات جريمة. 
3) امتلاك أو حيازة أو استخدام الأموال من قبل أي شخص يعلم أو كان ينبغي أن يكون على علم أو لديه اشتباه بأن هذه الأموال هي متحصلات جريمة. 
الفعل الإرهابي: أي فعل يشكل جريمة وفقا لأي من الاتفاقات التالية: اتفاقية قمع الاستيلاء غير المشروع على الطائرات (1970)، واتفاقية قمع جرائم الاعتداء على سلامة الطيران المدني (1971)، واتفاقية منع ومعاقبة الجرائم التي ترتكب ضد الأشخاص المشمولين بالحماية بما فيهم الممثلين الدبلوماسيون (1973)، والاتفاقية الدولية لمناهضة أخذ الرهائن (1979)، واتفاقية الحماية المادية للمواد النووية (1980)، والبروتوكول المتعلق بقمع أعمال العنف غير المشروعة في المطارات التي تخدم الطيران المدني الدولي التكميلي لاتفاقية قمع الأعمال غير المشروعة الموجهة ضد سلامة الطيران المدني (1988)، واتفاقية قمع الأعمال غير المشروعة الموجهة ضد سلامة الملاحة البحرية (1988)، والبروتوكول المتعلق بقمع الأعمال غير المشروعة الموجهة ضد سلامة 
المنصات الثابتة القائمة في الجرف القاري (1988)، والاتفاقية الدولية لقمع الهجمات الإرهابية بالقنابل (1997). 
2) أي فعل آخر يراد منه قتل مدنيين أو إلحاق ضرر جسدي جسيم بهم أو بأي شخص آخر ليس طرفا ناشطا في الأعمال العدائية في حالات النزاع المسلح، متى كان الغرض من هذا الفعل، بطبيعته أو سياقه، تخويف مجموعة من الناس أو إجبار حكومة أو منظمة دولية على القيام بعمل معين أو الامتناع عن القيام به. 
الإرهابي: أي شخص طبيعي يرتكب أي فعل من الأفعال التالية: 
1) ارتكاب أو الشروع في ارتكاب أفعال إرهابية، عمدا بأي وسيلة سواء بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر. 
2) الاشتراك كطرف متواطئ في أفعال إرهابية. 
3) تنظيم أفعال إرهابية، أو توجيه الآخرين إلى ارتكابها. 
4) المساهمة في ارتكاب أفعال إرهابية، مع مجموعة من الأشخاص تعمل لغرض مشترك حيث تكون المساهمة متعمدة، وبهدف تعزيز الفعل الإرهابي أو مع العلم بنية المجموعة في ارتكاب فعل إرهابي. 
المنظمة الإرهابية: أي مجموعة من الإرهابين ترتكب أي فعل من الأفعال التالية: 
1) ارتكاب أو محاولة ارتكاب أفعال إرهابية، عمدا، بأي وسيلة بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر. 
2) التواطؤ في تنفيذ أفعال إرهابية. 
3) تنظيم أفعال إرهابية، أو توجيه الآخرين إلى ارتكابها. 
4) المساهمة في ارتكاب أفعال إرهابية، مع مجموعة من الأشخاص تعمل لغرض مشترك حيث تكون المساهمة متعمدة، وبهدف تعزيز الفعل الإرهابي أو مع العلم بنية المجموعة في ارتكاب فعل إرهابي. 
تمويل الإرهاب: فعل يرتكبه أي شخص يقوم بأية وسيلة كانت، مباشرة أو غير مباشرة، بإرادته، بتوفير الأموال أو جمعها أو الشروع في ذلك، بقصد استخدامها، أو مع علمه بأن تلك الأموال ستستخدم، كليا أو جزئيا في تنفيذ فعل إرهابي، أو من قبل إرهابي أو منظمة إرهابية. 
التجميد: الحظر على تحويل الأموال أو تبديلها أو التصرف فيها أو تحريكها أو نقلها استنادا إلى قرار صادر عن هيئة قضائية أو جهة مختصة وذلك طوال مدة سريان القرار. 
الحجز: الحظر على تحويل الأموال أو تبديلها أو التصرف بها أو تحريكها أو نقلها استنادا إلى قرار صادر عن هيئة قضائية مختصة وذلك طوال مدة سريان القرار. 
المصادرة: الحرمان الدائم من الأموال بناء على حكم قضائي. 
المؤسسة المالية: أي شخص يزاول، كعمل تجاري، نشاط أو أكثر من الأنشطة أو العمليات التالية لصالح العميل أو بالنيابة عنه: 
1) قبول الودائع وغيرها من الأموال القابلة لإعادة السداد كالخدمات المصرفية الخاصة. 
2) الإقراض. 
3) التأجير التمويلي. 
4) تحويل النقود أو الأشياء ذات القيمة. 
5) إصدار وسائل الدفع كبطاقات الائتمان والسحب والشيكات ، والشيكات والسياحية والحوالات المالية والشيكات المصرفية والأموال الإلكترونية، أو إدارتها. 
6) الالتزامات والضمانات المالية. 
7) التداول أو الإتجار في أدوات السوق المالية، كالشيكات ، والكمبيالات وشهادات الإيداع والمشتقات المالية ، والصرف الأجنبي، وأدوات صرف العملة، وأسعار الفائدة، والمؤشرات، والأوراق المالية القابلة للتحويل، وعقود السلع المستقبلية. 
8) المشاركة في إصدارات الأوراق المالية وتوفير الخدمات المالية المتعلقة بهذه الإصدارات. 
9) تولى إدارة المحافظ الفردية أو الجماعية. 
10) حفظ النقد أو الأوراق المالية السائلة بالنيابة عن الغير أو إدارتها. 
11) استثمار الأموال أو النقود أو إدارتها أو تشغيلها بالنيابة عن الغير. 
12) تغطية أو إصدار وثائق التأمين على الحياة وغيرها من أنواع التأمين المتصلة بالاستثمار بصفة مؤمن أو وسيط لعقد التأمين. 
13) تبديل النقود أو العملات. 
14) أي نشاط أو عملية أخرى يصدر بتحديدها قرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء، بناء على اقتراح اللجنة. 
الأعمال والمهن غير المالية المحددة: 
1) سماسرة العقارات، متى باشروا معاملات تتعلق ببيع أو شراء عقارات أو كلاهما لصالح العملاء. 
2) تجار المعادن النفيسة أو الأحجار الكريمة، متى شاركوا في معاملات نقدية تعادل قيمتها (55.000) خمسة وخمسين ألف ريال على الأقل مع عملائهم. 
3) المحامون والموثقون وغيرهم من أصحاب المهن القانونية المستقلين أو المحاسبين، سواء كانوا يمارسون مهنتهم بشكل حر أو كانوا شركاء أو موظفين متخصصين في شركات متخصصة، وذلك عند إعدادهم أو تنفيذهم أو قيامهم بمعاملات لصالح عملائهم فيما يتعلق بأي من الأنشطة التالية: 
أ‌) شراء أو بيع العقارات. 
ب‌) إدارة أموال العميل أو أوراقه المالية أو أصوله الأخرى. 
ج) إدارة الحسابات المصرفية أو حسابات التوفير أو حسابات الأوراق المالية. 
د) تنظيم المساهمات في إنشاء أو تشغيل أو إدارة الشركات أو الكيانات الأخرى. 
هـ) إنشاء أو تشغيل أو إدارة الأشخاص الاعتبارية أو الترتيبات القانونية. 
و) بيع أو شراء الكيانات التجارية. 
4) مقدمو خدمات الشركات والصناديق الاستئمانية والشركات الأخرى، وذلك عند إعدادهم أو قيامهم بمعاملات لصالح العميل على أساس تجاري، وتشمل هذه الخدمات: 
أ‌) العمل بصفته وكيل مؤسس للأشخاص الاعتبارية. 
ب‌) العمل بصفته أو الترتيب لشخص آخر للعمل بصفته مدير أو أمين شركة أو شريك في شراكة أو منصب مماثل فيما يتعلق بأشخاص اعتبارية أخرى. 
ج) توفير مكتب مسجل أو مقر عمل أو عنوان مراسلة أو عنوان إداري، لإحدى الشركات أو الشراكات أو لأي شخص اعتباري أو ترتيب قانوني آخر. 
د) العمل بصفته أو الترتيب لشخص آخر للعمل بصفته أمين لأحد الصناديق الاستئمانية المباشرة. 
هـ) العمل بصفته أو الترتيب لشخص آخر للعمل بصفته أمين وكيل مساهم لصالح شخص اخر. 
5) أي عمل أو مهنة أخرى يصدر بتحديدها وتنظيمها، قرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء، بناء على اقتراح اللجنة. 
المنظمة غير الهادفة للربح: أي كيان قانوني أو منظمة تقوم بجمع أو صرف أموال لأغراض خيرية أو دينية أو ثقافية أو تعليمية أو اجتماعية أو تضامنية أو للقيام بأي نوع آخر من أنواع الأعمال الخيرية. 
الترتيبات القانونية: الصناديق الاستئمانية المباشرة أو أي ترتيبات قانونية مماثلة. 
الأدوات المالية القابلة للتداول لحاملها: الأدوات النقدية في شكل وثيقة لحاملها كالشيكات السياحية والأدوات القابلة للتداول بما في ذلك الشيكات والسندات الإذنية وأوامر الدفع التي إما أن تكون لحاملها أو مظهره له من دون قيود أو صادرة لمستفيد صوري أو في شكل آخر ينتقل معه حق الانتفاع بمجرد تسليمه، والأدوات غير المكتملة بما في ذلك الشيكات والسندات الإذنية وأوامر الدفع الموقعة ولكن مع حذف اسم المدفوع له. 
المستفيد الحقيقي: الشخص الطبيعي الذي يمتلك أو يمارس سيطرة فعالة على العميل أو الشخص الذي تتم العمليات نيابة عنه، كما يتضمن أيضا الشخص الذي يمارس سيطرة فعالة على شخص اعتباري أو ترتيب قانوني. 
الأشخاص السياسيون ممثلوا المخاطر: الأشخاص الموكلة إليهم أو الذين أوكلت إليهم وظائف عليا عامة في بلد أو إقليم أجنبي، أو أحد أفراد أسرتهم، أو أحد شركائهم المقربين لديهم. 
مصرف وهمي: مصرف ليس له وجود مادي في البلد أو الإقليم الذي تأسس فيه وحصل على ترخيصه منه، والذي لا يتبع أي مجموعة خدمات مالية خاضعة لرقابة موحدة فعالة. 
وتعني عبارة "الوجود المادي" في بلد أو إقليم وجود يتطلب اتخاذ القرارات المهمة والإدارة الفعالة وليس مجرد وكيل محلي أو موظفين من الدرجات الدنيا. 
العلاقة المصرفية بالمراسلة: تقديم خدمات مصرفية من قبل مصرف "المصرف المراسل" إلى مصرف آخر "المصرف المجيب". 
العلاقة التجارية: أي علاقة ذات طابع تجاري، بما في ذلك العلاقة بين المنظمة غير الهادفة للربح والأشخاص الذين يزودونها أو تزودهم بالأموال. 
العميل: أي شخص يتعامل مع المؤسسات المالية أو الأعمال والمهن غير المالية المحددة والمنظمات غير الهادفة للربح، بما في ذلك الشخص الذي تتلقى المنظمات غير الهادفة للربح الأموال منه أو إليه أو توفرها له. 
سلطة إنفاذ القانون: مأمور الضبط القضائي المنصوص عليه في المادة (27) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المشار إليه. 
الشخص الاعتباري: الشخص المعنوي أو الشركة أو الشراكة أو المؤسسة أو الجمعية أو أي كيان مماثل يمكنه إقامة علاقة تجارية دائمة مع إحدى المؤسسات المالية أو يمكنه التملك.

قانون مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب - الفصل الثاني ـ غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب

المادة 2
يحظر غسل الأموال المتحصلة من أي من الجرائم الأصلية التالية: 
1- كافة الجنايات. 
2- الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الاتفاقيات الدولية الموقعة والمصدق عليها من الدولة. 
3- جرائم النصب والاتجار غير المشروع بالمخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية والغش والتزوير والابتزاز والسطو والسرقة والاتجار بالمسروقات والاتجار غير المشروع بالسلع الأخرى وتقليد المنتجات وقرصنتها والتهريب والاستغلال الجنسي والجرائم البيئية والتهرب الضريبي وبيع الآثار والمتاجرة فيها والتلاعب بالأسواق والتستر التجاري. 
كما يحظر الاشتراك بطريق الاتفاق أو المساعدة أو التحريض أو التسهيل أو تقديم المشورة، أو التعاون، أو المساهمة، أو التآمر، لارتكاب أو محاولة ارتكاب، أي من أشكال جريمة غسل الأموال المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون. 
وتشمل الجرائم الأصلية، الجرائم الأصلية المرتكبة خارج الدولة، وذلك إذا كانت تشكل جريمة وفقا لقانون الدولة التي ارتكبت فيها، كما تشكل جريمة وفقا لقانون الدولة. 
ولا يشترط حصول إدانة بارتكاب الجريمة الأصلية، لإثبات المصدر غير المشروع لمتحصلات الجريمة. 
وتعتبر جريمة غسل الأموال جريمة مستقلة عن الجريمة الأصلية، ولا تحول معاقبة مرتكب الجريمة الأصلية دون معاقبته على جريمة غسل الأموال.

المادة 3
يعد مرتكبا لجريمة مرتبطة بغسل الأموال أو تمويل الإرهاب كل من قام عمدا بأي فعل من الأفعال التالية: 
1) أن تقيم مؤسسة مالية أو تواصل علاقة مصرفية بالمراسلة مع مصرف وهمي. 
2) أن تقيم مؤسسة مالية أو تواصل علاقة مصرفية بالمراسلة مع مؤسسة مالية في بلد أجنبي، إلا إذا كانت هذه المؤسسة قد تأكدت من أن المؤسسة المالية الأجنبية لا تسمح للمصارف الوهمية باستخدام حساباتها. 
3) عدم الاحتفاظ بمعلومات وافية ودقيقة ومحدثة عن المستفيد الحقيقي من الأشخاص الاعتبارية والترتيبات القانونية وصاحب السيطرة عليها، وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون. 
4) عدم اتخاذ الإجراءات التالية وفقا لهذا القانون: 
أ) تحديد هوية العملاء أو التحقق من هويتهم. 
ب) التحقق من عميل أو جمع معلومات ذات صلة. 
ج) تحديد المستفيدين الحقيقيين من عميل أو التحقق من هويتهم. 
د) ممارسة إجراءات الفحص والتحقق المستمرة فيما يخص العلاقات التجارية، والتحقق من المعاملات التي تتم في ظل العلاقات التجارية، أو التأكد من أن الوثائق أو البيانات أو المعلومات المجمعة جراء إجراءات الفحص والتحقق المعمول بها تبقى محدثة وذات صلة. 
هـ) اتخاذ إجراءات لتصحيح مخاطر محددة تتصل بغسل الأموال أو تمويل الإرهاب. 
و) امتلاك أنظمة إدارة المخاطر. 
ز) تلبية مطلب يتعلق بالعلاقة المصرفية بالمراسلة أو بالحوالات البرقية. 
ح) إبلاء العناية المطلوبة إلى معاملة أو نمط من المعاملات أو العلاقات التجارية. 
ط) تطوير أو تنفيذ برامج منع غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب. 
5) عدم الاحتفاظ بالسجلات، وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون، أو حجب تلك السجلات أو إتلافها أو إخفائها. 
6) عدم إتاحة المعلومات أو السجلات أو عدم تسهيل الاطلاع عليها في الوقت المناسب بناء على طلب الجهات المختصة أو الجهات الرقابية، وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون. 
7) عدم تقديم تقرير إلى الوحدة وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون. 
8) فتح أو تسهيل حساب غير محدد هوية صاحبه خلافا لأحكام هذا القانون.

المادة 4
يحظر ارتكاب أي فعل من أفعال تمويل الإرهاب. 
كما يحظر الاشتراك بطريق الاتفاق أو المساعدة أو التحريض أو التسهيل أو تقديم المشورة، أو التعاون، أو المساهمة، أو التآمر، لارتكاب أو محاولة ارتكاب، أي من أشكال جريمة تمويل الإرهاب المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون. 
وتعتبر الجريمة قد وقعت بصرف النظر عن حدوث الفعل الإرهابي من عدمه أو مكان وقوعه أو ما إذا كانت الأموال قد استخدمت فعلا لارتكاب ذلك الفعل.

المادة 5
يعد الشخص مرتكبا لجريمة مرتبطة بغسل الأموال أو تمويل الإرهاب إذا توافرت لديه معلومات متعلقة بغسل الأموال أو تمويل الإرهاب ، ولم يتخذ الإجراءات القانونية المقررة وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون، بشأن إبلاغ الجهات المختصة بهذه الجريمة.

قانون مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب - الفصل الثالث ـ الإفصاح أمام الجمارك

المادة 6
يتعين على أي شخص يدخل أراضي الدولة أو يغادرها، الإفصاح عما بحوزته من عملات أو أدوات مالية قابلة للتداول لحاملها أو المعادن النفيسة أو الأحجار الكريمة، وذلك بناء على طلب من موظف الجمارك. 
ويجوز للسلطات الجمركية أن تطلب معلومات إضافية من هذا الشخص عن مصدر هذه العملات أو الأدوات المالية القابلة للتداول لحاملها أو المعادن النفيسة أو الأحجار الكريمة أو الغرض من استخدامها، وفي هذه الحالة يتعين عليه تقديم هذه المعلومات. 
وتحال هذه المعلومات، بما في ذلك نسخة مصدقة طبق الأصل من نموذج الإفصاح، إلى الوحدة التي تقوم بإدراج هذه المعلومات في قاعدة بياناتها.

المادة 7
يجوز للسلطات الجمركية، عند الاشتباه بغسل الأموال أو تمويل الإرهاب أو متى كان الإفصاح كاذبا أو عند الامتناع عن الإفصاح عن المعلومات المطلوبة، اتخاذ الإجراءات الضرورية للاحتفاظ ببيانات هوية الشخص المشار إليه في المادة السابقة أو ضبط العملات أو الأدوات المالية القابلة للتداول لحاملها أو المعادن أو الأحجار الكريمة، التي تكون بحوزته، للكشف عن أي دليل يتعلق بغسل الأموال أو تمويل الإرهاب. 
ويجوز للسلطات الجمركية، بشأن جرائم غسل الأموال أو تمويل الإرهاب المشتبه فيها، إحالة الواقعة إلى النيابة العامة، ولها أن تطلب من النيابة العامة تطبيق التدابير التحفظية بمقتضى حكم المادة (126) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المشار إليه.

المادة 8
يلتزم موظفو الجمارك بالحفاظ على سرية المعلومات التي يحصلون عليها ضمن نطاق عملهم، وحتى بعد انتهاء خدمتهم الوظيفة. ولا يجوز استخدام هذه المعلومات إلا للأغراض المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون

المادة 9
يجوز للسلطات الجمركية التعاون مع الجهات المختصة المعنية، على المستويين الوطني والدولي، بشأن المسائل المدرجة في هذا الفصل، وكذلك المعلومات المتعلقة باكتشاف حركة غير معتادة عبر الدوائر الجمركية للمعادن النفيسة أو الأحجار الكريمة. 
وتصدر السلطات الجمركية القرارات والتعليمات والتوجيهات، لأغراض تنفيذ أحكام هذا الفصل.

قانون مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب - الفصل الرابع ـ اللجنة الوطنية لمكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب

المادة 10
تشكل بمصرف قطر المركزي لجنة تسمى "اللجنة الوطنية لمكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب" برئاسة نائب محافظ مصرف قطر المركزي، وعضوية كل من: 
1- ممثلين اثنين عن وزراء الداخلية، أحدهما من مديري الإدارات المختصة بالوزارة ، يكون نائبا للرئيس. 
2) رئيس الوحدة. 
3) ممثلين اثنين عن وزارة الاقتصاد والمالية، يكون أحدهما من الإدارة العامة للجمارك. 
4) ممثل عن وزارة الأعمال والتجارة. 
5) ممثل عن وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية. 
6) ممثل عن وزارة العدل. 
7) ممثل عن جهاز أمن الدولة. 
8) ممثل عن مصرف قطر المركزي. 
9) ممثل عن النيابة العامة. 
10) ممثل عن هيئة قطر للأسواق المالية. 
11) ممثل عن الهيئة التنظيمية لمركز قطر للمال. 
12) ممثل عن الأمانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء. 
وترشح كل جهة من يمثلها، على ألا يقل مستوى الممثل عن مدير إدارة أو ما يعادلها، ويصدر بتسمية رئيس اللجنة ونائبه وأعضائها قرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء، ويجوز بقرار منه إضافة أعضائها آخرين، بناء على اقتراح اللجنة. 

ويكون للجنة مقرر، وعدد من موظفي مصرف قطر المركزي للقيام بأعمال السكرتارية، يصدر بندبهم وتحديد اختصاصاتهم ومكافأتهم قرار من محافظ مصرف قطر المركزي.

المادة 11
تختص اللجنة بما يلي: 
1- وضع إستراتيجية وطنية لمكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب في الدولة. 
2- تسهيل التنسيق بين الوزارات والجهات الممثلة في اللجنة. 
3- دراسة ومتابعة التطورات الدولية في مجال مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب، وتقديم التوصيات بشأن تطوير التعليمات والضوابط التنظيمية الصادرة عن الجهات الرقابية في الدولة واقتراح التعديلات التشريعية بما يتلائم مع هذه التطورات. 
4- متابعة تنفيذ الجهات المختصة لسياسات مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب على مستوى العمل القانوني والمؤسسي. 
5- تنسيق واستضافة البرامج التدريبية الوطنية الرامية إلى مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب 
6- المشاركة في الاجتماعات والمؤتمرات الدولية المعنية بمكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب. 
7- التنسيق مع اللجنة الوطنية لمكافحة الإرهاب المنشأة بموجب قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم 7 لسنة 2007 في كل ما يتعلق بالاتفاقيات الدولية والإقليمية والثنائية ذات الصلة بمكافحة تمويل الإرهاب وإعداد الآليات اللازمة لتنفيذ قرارات الأمم المتحدة ذات الصلة بمكافحة تمويل الإرهاب. 
8- التنسيق مع اللجنة الوطنية للنزاهة والشفافية المنشأة بالقرار الأميري رقم 84 لسنة 2007 فيما يتعلق بأنشطة هذه اللجنة. 
9 – إعداد تقرير سنوي يرفع إلى محافظ مصرف قطر المركزي يتضمن عرضا لأنشطة اللجنة وجهودها المبذولة والتطورات الوطنية والإقليمية والدولية في مجال مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب ومقترحاتها بشأن تفعيل أنظمة الرقابة والتنظيم داخل الدولة.

المادة 12
تجتمع اللجنة بدعوة من رئيسها كلما دعت الحاجة إلى ذلك وتكون اجتماعاتها في غير مواعيد العمل الرسمية ، ويجوز عقد بعض الاجتماعات في أوقات العمل الرسمية إذا اقتضت الضرورة ذلك. 
ولا تكون اجتماعات اللجنة صحيحة إلا بحضور غالبية أعضائها على أن يكون من بينهم الرئيس أو نائبه ، وتصدر توصياتها بأغلبية أصوات الأعضاء الحاضرين وعند التساوي يرجح الجانب الذي منه الرئيس ويحل نائب الرئيس محل الرئيس عند غيابه. 
وتضع اللجنة نظاماً لعملها يتضمن القواعد اللازمة لممارسة اختصاصاتها. 
وللجنة أن تشكل من بين أعضائها أو من غيرهم مجموعات عمل أو أن تكلف أحد أعضائها بدراسة أي من الموضوعات التي تندرج ضمن اختصاصاتها ويجوز لها الاستعانة بمن ترى الاستعانة به من ذوي الخبرة سواء من الموظفين الحكوميين أو من غيرهم لأداء مهامها.

قانون مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب - الفصل الخامس ـ وحدة المعلومات المالية ومتطلبات الإبلاغ

المادة 13
تكون وحدة المعلومات المالية وحدة مستقلة لها شخصية معنوية وموازنة مستقلة تلحق بالموازنة العامة للدولة ومقرها مدينة الدوحة. 
ويصدر بتعيين رئيس الوحدة قرار من محافظ مصرف قطر المركزي بناء على اقتراح اللجنة. 
ويعين بالوحدة عدد كاف من الموظفين والخبراء والمتخصصين في المجالات المتعلقة بتطبيق أحكام هذا القانون.

المادة 14
تعمل الوحدة كجهاز مركزي وطني ، مسؤول عن تلقي وطلب وتحليل وتوزيع المعلومات المتعلقة بما يشتبه أن يكون متحصلات جريمة وباحتمال وجود عمليات غسل الأموال أو تمويل الإرهاب وفقاً لهذا القانون. 
ويكون بالوحدة قاعدة بيانات لما يتوفر لديها من معلومات وبيانات مالية وتضع الوسائل الكفيلة بإتاحتها للجهات القضائية وسلطات إنفاذ القانون لاستخدامها في إجراء التحقيقات أو اتخاذ التدابير متى كانت هناك أسباب تدعو للاشتباه بعمليات غسل الأموال أو تمويل الإرهاب.

المادة 15
للوحدة الحصول على المعلومات التي تراها لازمة لأداء وظائفها ، من أي كيان أو شخص خاضع لالتزام الإبلاغ بمفتضى أحكام هذا القانون ، ويتعين تقديمها خلال المدة الزمنية التي تعينها الوحدة وبالشكل الذي تحدده ، مع مراعاة حدود الالتزامات المهنية المنصوص عليها في قانون المحاماة الصادر بالقانون رقم 23 لسنة 2006. 
كما يجوز للوحدة أن تطلع بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر ، على أي معلومات إضافية تتصل بأي تقرير يرفع إليها ، وتراها مفيدة في إنجاز مهامها ، من الجهات المختصة والجهات الرقابية وسلطات إنفاذ القانون. 
وللوحدة في حال عدم التزام أي مؤسسة مالية أو منظمة غير الهادفة للربح أو أي من الأعمال والمهن غير المالية المحددة بالالتزامات الواردة بموجب أحكام هذا القانون أن تخطر الجهة الرقابية المعنية بذلك.

المادة 16
يجوز للوحدة أن تتبادل المعلومات تلقائيا أو عند الطلب مع أي وحدة أجنبية نظيرة ، تؤدي وظائف مماثلة لوظائف الوحدة ، وتخضع لذات التزاماتها بالنسبة للسرية بغض النظر عن طبيعة تلك الوحدة الأجنبية ، مع مراعاة مبدأ المعاملة بالمثل وأحكام الاتفاقيات الدولية الثنائية. 
ولا يجوز استخدام المعلومات المقدمة إلا لأغراض مكافحة الجرائم الأصلية وغسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب كما لا يجوز الإفصاح عنها لأي جهة ثالثة بغير موافقة الوحدة.

المادة 17
يلتزم موظفو الوحدة بالحفاظ على سرية أي معلومات يحصلون عليها ضمن نطاق عملهم وحتى بعد توقفهم عن العمل بالوحدة ولا يجوز استخدام تلك المعلومات إلا للأغراض المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون.

المادة 18
تلتزم المؤسسات المالية والأعمال والمهن غير المالية المحددة والمنظمات غير الهادفة للربح والعاملون فيها إبلاغ الوحدة دون تأخير بأي معاملات مالية أو أي محاولات للقيام بهذه المعاملات بصرف النظر عن قيمتها إذا اشتبهت أو توفرت لديها مؤشرات للاشتباه في أن هذه المعاملات تتم على أموال تشكل متحصلات جريمة أو لها صلة أو ارتباط بتمويل الإرهاب أو يعتزم استخدامها في ارتكاب أفعال إرهابية من قبل منظمات إرهابية أو أشخاص يمولون الإرهاب. 
ولا يلتزم المحامون والموثقون وغيرهم من أصحاب المهن القانونية المستقلين بالإبلاغ عن المعلومات التي يتلقونها أو يحصلون عليها من خلال عميلهم بمناسبة تحديد الموقف القانوني لذلك العميل او أداء مهمتهم في الدفاع عنه أو تمثيله أو المعلومات المتعلقة بالدعاوي القضائية بما فيها الاستشارات بشأن إقامة الدعاوي أو مباشرتها سواء تلقوا تلك المعلومات أو حصلوا عليها قبل رفع الدعوى أو أثناءها أو بعدها.

المادة 19
على الوحدة بالتنسيق مع الجهات الرقابية إصدار تعليمات وإرشادات موجهة للمؤسسات المالية والمنظمات غير الهادفة للربح والأعمال والمهن غير المالية المحددة بشأن تنفيذ المتطلبات الخاصة بها في مجال مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب والالتزام بها وكل ما يتعلق بالإبلاغ عن العمليات المشبوهة.

المادة 20
يتعين على الوحدة إبلاغ النيابة العامة بما تسفر عنه عمليات الفحص والتحليل عند وجود أسباب وجيهة للاشتباه بارتكاب غسل الأموال أو تمويل الإرهاب 
ويجوز للوحدة أن تطلب من النيابة العامة اتخاذ تدابير تحفظية بشأن متحصلات الجريمة المشتبه بها وعمليات غسل الأموال أو تمويل الإرهاب المحتملة وذلك وفقا لحكم المادة 126 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المشار إليه.

المادة 21
تعد الوحدة تقريراً سنوياً عن أنشطتها في مجال مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب يتضمن تحليلاً عاما وتقييما لتقارير الإبلاغ التي استلمتها والاتجاهات التي تسلكها عمليات غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب ، ويرفع التقرير إلى مجلس الوزراء بعد الاطلاع عليه من قبل اللجنة

قانون مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب - الفصل السادس ـ الإجراءات الوقائية

المادة 22
تتولى أنظمة السجل التجاري المختصة الاحتفاظ بمعلومات وافية ودقيقة وحديثة عن المستفيدين الحقيقيين وأصحاب السيطرة والهياكل التنظيمية على الأشخاص الاعتبارية المنشأة أو المدرجة في الدولة. 
ويكون للجهات المختصة والجهات الرقابية حق الاطلاع على تلك المعلومات

المادة 23
يجب على المؤسسات المالية والأعمال والمهن غير المالية المحددة تحديد هوية عملائها سواء كانوا عملاء دائمين أو عرضيين أو أشخاص طبيعيين أو اعتباريين أو ترتيبات قانونية والتحقق منها بالمستندات أو البيانات أو المعلومات عن طريق مصادر مستقلة وموثوق بها وذلك عند إنشاء علاقات تجارية معهم أو أثناء تحويل الأموال سواء كانت داخلية أو خارجية أو الشك في صحة أو كفاية المستندات أو البيانات أو المعلومات الخاصة بتحديد هوية العميل الذي تم الحصول عليها سابقاً أو الاشتباه بوجود غسل أموال أو تمويل الإرهاب أو عند إجراء عمليات عارضة والمتمثلة في إجراء معاملة مالية منفردة أو عدة معاملات تبدو مترابطة فيما بينها تكون قيمتها تساوي أو تزيد على 55000 خمسة وخمسين ألف ريال أو ما يعادلها من العملات الأجنبية أو تقل عن ذلك وفق ما تحدده الجهات الرقابية ما عدا المعاملات مجهولة القيمة فيتم تحديد هوية عملائها عندما يصبح المبلغ معروفا أو عندما يصل إلى الحد المقرر. 
كما يجب على المؤسسات المالية والأعمال والمهن غير المالية المحددة التعرف على الغرض من العلاقة التجارية الناشئة وطبيعتها وكل المعلومات المتعلقة بها. 
ويتعين عليها تحديد هوية المستفيد الحقيقي من العميل واتخاذ جميع التدابير المعقولة للتحقق من تلك الهوية من خلال المستندات أو المعلومات أو البيانات التي تم الحصول عليها من مصدر مستقل وموثوق به وبصورة تمكنهم من التأكد من هوية المستفيد الحقيقي ، وفي حالة ما إذا كان العميل شخص اعتباري أو ترتيب قانوني يجب أن تتضمن هذه التدابير اتخاذ إجراءات إضافية معقولة للتعرف على المستفيد الحقيقي من ملكية ذلك الشخص أو الترتيب وصاحب السيطرة عليه ومراقبتها.

المادة 24
لأغراض تنفيذ المتطلبات المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة يتعين أن يشتمل تحديد هوية الأشخاص الطبيعيين والتحقق منها على معرفة الاسم الكامل إضافة إلى الرقم الشخصي للمواطنين القطريين والمقيمين في الدولة ورقم جواز السفر للوافدين. 
ويشتمل تحديد هوية الأشخاص الاعتبارية على الحصول على معلومات عن اسم الشركة وعنوان مكتبها الرئيسي المسجل وما يثبت تأسيسها أو دليل مماثل على شكلها ومركزها القانوني وأسماء مدرائها والنظام الأساسي لها والتحقق من هذه المعلومات والتحقق كذلك من أن الشخص الذي ينوي التصرف نيابة عن العميل مفوض للقيام بذلك وتحديد هويته والتحقق منها. 
كما يشتمل تحديد الترتيبات القانونية التي تكون عبارة عن صناديق استئمانية مباشرة على أسماء الأمناء والمتصرفين وأهم المستفيدين منها والتحقق من تلك الأسماء.

المادة 25
يجوز للجهات الرقابية أن تحدد من خلال التعليمات والضوابط الرقابية والضوابط التي تصدرها الحالات التي يمكن فيها استكمال عملية التحقق من الهوية في مرحلة لاحقة وذلك وفقاً للشروط التالية: 
1- أن يكون ذلك ضروريا بغرض عدم إعاقة السير الطبيعي للأعمال. 
2- أن تكون مخاطر وقوع غسل الأموال أو تمويل الإرهاب محدودة وأن تكون هذه المخاطر خاضعة لإدارة فعالة. 
3- أن يتم إجراء التحقق في أقرب وقت ممكن من تاريخ بدء العلاقة مع العميل.

المادة 26
يتعين على المؤسسات المالية والأعمال والمهن غير المالية المحددة اتخاذ الإجراءات التالية: 
1- إجراء الفحص والتحقق بشكل مستمر لكل علاقة تجارية تربطها بعميل والتحقق من أن المعاملات الناتجة عن هذه العلاقة تتفق مع ما تعرفه عن عميلها وأنشطته التجارية وما يتضمن التعامل معه من مخاطر وكذلك مصدر أمواله وثروته عند الاقتضاء مع إيلاء عناية خاصة في اتخاذ إجراءات الفحص والتحقق للعملاء والمعاملات والعلاقات التجارية عالية المخاطر. 
2- التأكد من أن المستندات والبيانات والمعلومات التي تحصل عليها من العميل عن طريق الفحص والتحقق محدثة وذات صلة من خلال قيامها بمراجعة السجلات القائمة وعلى الأخص البيانات والمستندات المتعلقة بالعملاء والمعاملات التجارية عالية المخاطر. 
3- اتخاذ التدابير الكافية لمعالجة المخاطر المرتبطة بغسل الأموال أو تمويل الإرهاب في حالة إنشاء علاقات تجارية أو تنفيذ عمليات مع عميل ليس له وجود مادي، وذلك بهدف تحديد هويته. 
4- وضع أنظمة مناسبة لإدارة المخاطر تحدد من خلالها ما إذا كان العميل أو المستفيد الحقيقي شخصاً سياسياً ممثلاً للمخاطر بحكم منصبه من عدمه،فإذا كان ممثلاً للمخاطر بحكم منصبه يتعين اتخاذ الإجراءات التالية: 
أ‌- الحصول على موافقة الإدارة العليا قبل إنشاء علاقة تجارية مع العميل أو الاستمرار فيها. 
ب‌- اتخاذ كل التدابير المعقولة لتحديد مصدر ثروته والتعرف على المستفيد الحقيقي لأمواله. 
ج - توفير مراقبة إضافية ومستمرة لتلك العلاقة التجارية.

المادة 27
يجب على المؤسسات المالية عند قيامها بعلاقات مصرفية بالمراسلة عبر الحدود اتخاذ ما يلي: 
1-تحديد هوية المؤسسات المجيبة والتحقق منها. 
2- جمع معلومات عن طبيعة أنشطة المؤسسات المجيبة. 
3-تقييم سمعة المؤسسات المجيبة وطبيعة الإشراف الذي تخضع له بالاستناد إلى المعلومات المتاحة لديها. 
4-الحصول على موافقة الإدارة العليا قبل إنشاء علاقة مصرفية بالمراسلة. 
5-تقييم الضوابط التي تنفذها المؤسسة المجيبة فيما يخص مكافحة غسل الأموال أو تمويل الإرهاب والتأكد من أنها ملائمة وفعالة. 
6- التأكد من أن المؤسسة المجيبة ، في حالة حسابات الدفع المراسلة، قد تحققت من هوية العميل ،ونفذت آليات الرصد المستمر فيما يخص عملاءها وأنها قادرة على توفير معلومات ذات صلة بتحديد هويتهم عند الطلب.

المادة 28
لا يجوز للمؤسسات المالية والأعمال والمهن غير المالية المحددة إنشاء علاقة تجارية أو مواصلتها في حالة عدم قدرتها على الوفاء بالالتزامات المقررة في المواد 23 إلى 27 من هذا القانون. 
وفي هذه الحالة يجوز لها تقديم تقرير بذلك إلى الوحدة وذلك وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون

المادة 29
يتعين على المؤسسات المالية والأعمال والمهن غير المالية المحددة كل فيما يخصه تنفيذ الالتزامات المقررة وفقا لأحكام المواد من 23 إلى 27 من هذا القانون، بشأن كل عميل ترتبط معه بعلاقة تجارية أو علاقة مصرفية بالمراسلة عبر الحدود تكون قائمة في تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون خلال مدة لا تجاوز ستة اشهر من تاريخ العمل به.

المادة 30
يتعين على المؤسسات المالية التي تمارس نشاط الحوالات البرقية الداخلية والخارجية بالنسبة للحوالات التي تزيد قيمتها على 4000 أربعة ألاف ريال أو ما يعادل بالعملة الأخرى الحصول على المعلومات التالية المتعلقة بطالبي التحويل والتحقق منها وتشمل: 
1-الاسم بالكامل. 
2- رقم الحساب أو رقم التعريف المميز في حال لم يكن هناك رقم حساب. 
3- العنوان أو رقم البطاقة الشخصية أو رقم تحديد هوية العميل أو تاريخ ومكان الميلاد وتدرج هذه المعلومات في رسالة أو استمارة الدفع المصاحبة للتحويل. 
ويجوز للجهات الرقابية ، إصدار تعليمات بالإجراءات الواجبة الإتباع، بشأن بعض أشكال الحوالات البرقية كحوالات الحزمة الواحدة والحوالات الداخلية ومعاملات بطاقات الائتمان أو بطاقات السحب. 
ويتعين على المؤسسات المشار إليها في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة عند تلقيها حوالات برقية لا تحتوي على معلومات كاملة عن طالب التحويل اتخاذ تدابير للحصول على المعلومات الناقصة والتحقق منها لدى المؤسسة المنفذة للحوالة أو لدى المستفيد، وفي حالة تعذر الحصول على المعلومات الناقصة يتعين عليها رفض قبول الحوالة وإبلاغ الوحدة بذلك.

المادة 31
يجوز للجهة الرقابية في حالة عدم وجود اشتباه بغسل الأموال أو تمويل الإرهاب ومن خلال التعليمات أو الضوابط الرقابية التي تصدرها تبسيط التزامات الفحص والتحقق الخاصة بالعميل الواردة في هذا القانون بشأن تحديد هويته أو هوية المستفيد الحقيقي والتحقق منها وذلك في ضوء تقييم المخاطر التي يمثلها العميل أو المنتج أو العلاقة التجارية أو المعاملات.

المادة 32
يجوز للجهات الرقابية، في حالة عدم وجود اشتباه بغسل الأموال أو تمويل الإرهاب، ومن خلال التعليمات أو الضوابط الرقابية التي تصدرها، أن تسمح للمؤسسات المالية بالاعتماد على ما اتخذه الغير قبل العميل من إجراءات تنفيذا لأحكام هذا الفصل. 
وفي جميع الأحوال تظل المؤسسات المالية مسؤولة عن تطبيق الإجراءات المقررة وفقا لأحكام هذا الفصل بشكل مناسب ومراقبة العملاء باستمرار.

المادة 33
يتعين على المؤسسات المالية والأعمال والمهن غير المالية المحددة ، إيلاء عناية خاصة، للأمور التالية: 
1- فحص خلفية وغرض جميع المعاملات الكبيرة المعقدة وغير المعتادة، وجميع أنماط المعاملات غير المعتادة، التي ليس لها غرض مشروع واضح أو غرض اقتصادي ظاهر. 
2) فحص خلفية وغرض العلاقات والعمليات التجارية مع الأشخاص، بما في ذلك الأشخاص الاعتبارية والترتيبات القانونية، التي تخضع لأنظمة قانونية لا تطبق المعايير الدولية بشأن مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب، أو لا تطبقها تطبيقا كافيا. 
3) وضع سياسات وإجراءات لمعالجة المخاطر الناشئة عن المنتجات والمعاملات التي تكون فيها الهوية مجهولة. 
ويتعين على المؤسسات المالية والأعمال والمهن غير المالية المحددة، أن تثبت المعلومات الخاصة بالمعاملات المشار إليها في البندين (1) و (2) من هذه المادة وهوية جميع الأطراف المشاركة فيها كتابة، وأن تحتفظ بها وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون، وأن تتيحها عند الطلب للوحدة والجهات الرقابية والجهات المختصة.

المادة 34
يجب على المؤسسات المالية والأعمال والمهن غير المالية المحددة، أن تحتفظ بسجلات تشتمل على المعلومات التالية: 
1- نسخ من الوثائق التي تثبت هوية العملاء والمستفيدين الحقيقيين ، والتي تم الحصول عليها وفقا لأحكام هذا الفصل، وملفات الحسابات والمراسلات التجارية لمدة خمس سنوات على الأقل بعد انتهاء العلاقة التجارية أو أي مدة أطول بناء على طلب الجهة المختصة في الحالات التي تحددها. 
2) المعلومات التي تحصل عليها وفقا لأحكام هذا الفصل ، بما يتيح تتبع المعاملات التي أجراها العملاء أو حاولوا إجراءها، والتقارير الكتابية الصادرة بشأنها وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون، لمدة خمس سنوات على الأقل بعد إجراء المعاملة أو محاولة إجرائها أو أي مدة أطول بناء على طلب الجهة المختصة في الحالات التي تحددها. 
وتلتزم المؤسسات المالية والأعمال والمهن غير المالية المحددة بأن تكفل إتاحة هذه السجلات والمعلومات الواردة فيها للوحدة وغيرها من الجهات المختصة.

المادة 35
على المؤسسات المالية والأعمال والمهن غير المالية المحددة، وضع وتنفيذ برامج مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب، تشتمل على ما يلي: 
1- السياسات والإجراءات والأنظمة والضوابط الداخلية، بما في ذلك التطبيق السليم لترتيبات إدارة البرامج وإجراءات التحري الملائمة عن الموظفين بما يضمن تعيينهم وفقا لأعلى المعايير. 
2- تدريب الموظفين والعاملين تدريبا مستمرا لمساعدتهم على كشف المعاملات والأنشطة التي قد تكون لها صلة بغسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب، وتعريفهم بالإجراءات التي يتعين اتباعها في تلك الحالات. 
3- وضع سياسات تدقيق، للتحقق من توافق التدابير المتخذة لتطبيق أحكام هذا القانون، وتنفيذها وضمان فعاليتها.

المادة 36
يجب على المؤسسات المالية والأعمال والمهن غير المالية المحددة، أن تعين داخلها موظفا في مستوى مدير إدارة، يكون مسؤولا عن تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون.

المادة 37
يجوز للجهات الرقابية، من خلال التعليمات أو الضوابط الرقابية التي تصدرها، تحديد نوع ونطاق التدابير التي يتعين على المؤسسات المالية والمنظمات غير الهادفة للربح والأعمال والمهن غير المالية المحددة أن تتخذها بشأن متطلبات هذا الفصل.

المادة 38
يتعين على المؤسسات المالية أن تلزم الشركات والفروع الأجنبية التابعة لها والتي تملك فيها حصة الأغلبية، بتنفيذ متطلبات هذا الفصل، باستثناء ما تمنعه القوانين واللوائح النافذة في البلد الذي توجد فيه تلك الشركة أو ذلك الفرع بشأنها. فإذا كانت تلك القوانين واللوائح تمنع تنفيذ هذه المتطلبات فعلى المؤسسة المالية إبلاغ الجهة الرقابية بذلك.


المادة 39
لا يجوز للمؤسسات المالية والمنظمات غير الهادفة للربح والأعمال والمهن غير المالية المحددة والعاملين فيها، تنبيه عملائها أو الغير أنها قدمت معلومات بشأنهم إلى الوحدة أو بأن هناك تقريرا سيجري أو يجري أو سبق تقديمه إلى الوحدة بوجود شبهة غسل للأموال أو تمويل للإرهاب أو بأن هناك تحريات تجري أو أجريت عن غسل للأموال أو تمويل للإرهاب، ويستثنى من ذلك الإفصاح عن شبهات غسل الأموال أو تمويل الإرهاب أو التداول بشأنها، بين مدراء المؤسسات المالية والمنظمات غير الهادفة للربح والأعمال والمهن غير المالية المحددة ومسؤوليها وموظفيها وإداراتها القانونية والجهات المختصة المعنية، بمناسبة أدائهم لعملهم.

المادة 40
فيما عدا الالتزامات المهنية المنصوص عليها في قانون المحاماة الصادر بالقانون رقم (23) لسنة 2006، لا يجوز الاستناد إلى أسرار المهنة أو مقتضياتها، للامتناع عن تقديم المعلومات أو الوثائق التي تطلب وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون.

قانون مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب - الفصل السابع ـ الجهات الرقابية

المادة 41
للجهة الرقابية، أن تصدر تعليمات أو قواعد أو إرشادات أو توصيات أو أي أدوات أخرى، تنفيذا لأحكام هذا القانون، بغرض مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب.

المادة 42
تتولى الجهات الرقابية مراقبة مدى التزام المؤسسات المالية والمنظمات غير الهادفة للربح والأعمال والمهن غير المالية المحددة بالمتطلبات المحددة وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون، ويتعين عليها اتخاذ ما يلي: 
1- اعتماد التدابير اللازمة لإرساء معايير ملائمة وسليمة لامتلاك المؤسسات المالية أو السيطرة عليها ، أو المشاركة، بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة، في إدارتها أو تدبير شؤونها أو تشغيلها. 
2- تنظيم ومراقبة التزام المؤسسات المالية والمنظمات غير الهادفة للربح والأعمال والمهن غير المالية المحددة بمقتضيات أحكام هذا القانون، بما في ذلك إجراء عمليات تفتيش ميدانية وطلب مستندات أو معلومات أو سجلات. 
3- التعاون وتبادل المعلومات مع الجهات المختصة، وتقديم المساعدة في إجراءات جمع الاستدلالات أو التحقيقات القضائية أو إقامة الدعاوي ذات الصلة بالجرائم الأصلية وغسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب. 
4- التعاون مع الوحدة في إعداد معايير تطبق عند الإبلاغ عن العمليات المشبوهة، مع مراعاة المعايير الوطنية والدولية ذات الصلة. 
5- التأكد من قيام المؤسسات المالية وما لها من فروع وشركات أجنبية تابعة لها تمتلك فيها حصة الأغلبية، باعتماد وتنفيذ التدابير المتوافقة مع أحكام هذا القانون، باستثناء ما تمنعه القوانين واللوائح النافذة في البلد الذي توجد فيه تلك الشركة أو ذلك الفرع بشأنها. 
6- إبلاغ الوحدة، دون تأخير، بأي معلومات تتعلق بعمليات مشبوهة أو بمعلومات يمكن أن تكون لها صلة بغسل الأموال أو تمويل الإرهاب. 
7- التعاون السريع والفعال مع الجهات النظيرة التي تؤدي وظائف مماثلة في دول أخرى، بما في ذلك تبادل المعلومات. 
8- الاحتفاظ بإحصاءات عن التدابير المعتمدة والعقوبات المفروضة، في سياق تنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون.

المادة 43
تحظر مزاولة الأعمال والمهن غير المالية المحددة، بدون قيد مسبق لدى الجهة الرقابية المختصة، مع مراعاة الأنظمة القانونية الخاصة بكل عمل أو مهنة.

المادة 44
يجوز للجهة الرقابية، في حالة ثبوت مخالفة مؤسسة مالية أو منظمة غير هادفة للربح أو أعمال ومهن غير مالية محددة، للالتزامات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون، بصورة عمدية أو بإهمال جسيم ، أن تفرض واحدا أو أكثر من التدابير والجزاءات التالية: 
1- إصدار أمر بتقديم تقارير منتظمة عن التدابير التي تتخذها. 
2- إصدار أمر بالالتزام بتعليمات معينة. 
3- توجيه إنذارات كتابية. 
4- استبدال المدراء أو أعضاء مجلس الإدارة أو المالكين المسيطرين أو تقييد صلاحيتهم، بما في ذلك تعيين مشرف إداري خاص. 
5- منع الأفراد المعنيين من العمل في قطاع الأعمال التجارية أو في مهنة أو نشاط، بصورة دائمة أو مؤقتة. 
6- فرض الإشراف، أو تعليق الترخيص، أو سحب أو تقييد أي نوع آخر من التصاريح، وحظر استمرار العمل أو مزاولة المهنة أو النشاط. 
7- فرض غرامة مالية لا تزيد على (10.00.000) عشرة ملايين ريال. 
8- أي تدابير أخرى. 
ويتعين على الجهة الرقابية أن تبلغ الوحدة بالتدابير والجزاءات التي تتخذها في هذا الشأن.


قانون مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب - الفصل الثامن ـ إجراءات التحقيق والتدابير المؤقتة

المادة 45
يجوز التحقيق في جرائم غسل الأموال بصفة مستقلة عن الجرائم الأصلية.

المادة 46
يجوز للنائب العام أو من يندبه من المحامين العامين، أن يأمر بالإطلاع أو الحصول على أي معلومات أو بيانات، تتعلق بالحسابات أو الودائع أو الصناديق الاستئمانية أو أي أموال أو معاملات أخرى، في المؤسسات المالية أو الأعمال والمهن غير المالية المحددة أو المنظمات غير الهادفة للربح، والتي تساعد في الكشف عن وقائع أي جريمة محتملة لغسل الأموال أو تمويل الإرهاب أو جريمة أصلية مرتبطة.

المادة 47
يجوز للنائب العام أو من يندبه من المحامين العامين، أن يأمر بحجز جميع أنواع الخطابات والمواد المطبوعة والصناديق البريدية والبرقيات، ورصد كل وسائل الاتصال وتسجيل أي أنشطة تتم ممارستها في الأماكن العامة أو الخاصة في حال كان هذا الإجراء يساعد في الكشف عن وقائع أي جريمة محتملة لغسل الأموال أو تمويل الإرهاب أو جريمة أصلية مرتبطة. 
وفي جميع الأحوال، يجب أن يكون الحجز أو التسجيل مسببا ، ولمدة لا تجاوز تسعين يوما ولا يجوز مد هذه المدة إلا بأمر من المحكمة المختصة.

المادة 48
مع عدم الإخلال بسلطات النائب العام المنصوص عليها في القانون، يجوز لمحافظ مصرف قطر المركزي، في حالة الخشية من التصرف في متحصلات جريمة محل جريمة غسل الأموال المودعة لدى المؤسسات المالية أو الاشتباه في استخدام الأموال أو الأرصدة أو الحسابات في تمويل الإرهاب، إصدار قرار بالتجميد للأموال أو الأرصدة أو الحسابات المشتبه بها لمدة لا تجاوز عشرة أيام عمل ، ويجب إخطار النائب العام بالقرار خلال ثلاثة أيام عمل من تاريخ صدوره، وإلا اعتبر باطلا، ويجوز للنائب العام إلغاء قرار التجميد أو تجديده لمدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر. 
ولا يجوز تجديد قرار التجميد بعد انقضاء مدة الثلاثة أشهر المشار إليها إلا بأمر من المحكمة المختصة بناء على طلب النائب العام، ويكون التجديد لمدة أو مدة أخرى مماثلة إلى أن يصدر حكم نهائي في الدعوى الجنائية. 
وفي جميع الأحوال، يجوز لكل ذي شأن التظلم من أمر التجميد أو تجديده، أمام المحكمة المختصة خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ علمه به، ويكون قرار المحكمة بالفصل في التظلم نهائيا.

المادة 49
مع عدم الإخلال بحقوق الغير حسني النية، يجوز للنائب العام، من تلقاء نفسه، أن يأمر بفرض تدابير مؤقته تشتمل على التجميد أو الحجز، بهدف التحفظ على الأموال والوسائط المستخدمة أو المراد استخدامها في ارتكاب جريمة أصلية أو جريمة غسل الأموال أو جريمة تمويل الإرهاب، أو أي ممتلكات معادلة من حيث القيمة. 
ويجوز للمحكمة المختصة رفع هذه التدابير في أي وقت ، بناء على طلب من النائب العام، أو المشتبه بهم أو أشخاص يطالبون بحقوقهم في تلك الممتلكات.

المادة 50
يصدر النائب العام القرارات اللازمة بتجميد أموال الإرهابيين والأشخاص الذين يمولون الإرهاب والمنظمات الإرهابية، والذين يصدر بتحديدهم قرار من مجلس الأمن عملا بالفصل السابع من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة، أو الذين يصدر بتحديدهم قرار من لجنة مكافحة الإرهاب المنشأة بقرار مجلس الوزراء رقم (7) لسنة 2007 بموجب قرار مجلس الأمن رقم (1373) لسنة 2001 أو القرارات اللاحقة. 
ويتضمن قرار النائب العام البنود والشروط والحدود الزمنية السارية على التجميد ، وينشر في الجريدة الرسمية ، ويتعين على المؤسسات المالية والأعمال والمهن غير المالية المحددة أو أي شخص آخر يجوز تلك الأموال أن يجمدها على الفور وأن يبلغ بذلك الوحدة أو أي جهة مختصة.

المادة 51
تظل الأموال محل التجميد ملك الأشخاص الذين كانت لهم مصلحة فيها وقت توقيع التجميد ، ويجوز للمؤسسة المالية الاستمرار في إدارتها. 
كما تظل الأموال محل الحجز ملك الأشخاص التي كانت لها مصلحة فيها وقت توقيع الحجز على أن تدار من قبل الهيئة القضائية.

قانون مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب - الفصل التاسع ـ التعاون الدولي - الفرع الأول ـ القواعد العامة


المادة 52
يتعين على الجهات المختصة أن تقدم العون للجهات النظيرة في الدول الأخرى، لأغراض تسليم المجرمين وتقديم المساعدة القانونية المتبادلة في التحقيقات والإجراءات الجنائية المرتبطة بغسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب، وفقا للقواعد التي يقررها قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المشار إليه والاتفاقيات الثنائية أو متعددة الأطراف التي تكون الدولة طرفا فيها، أو مبدأ المعاملة بالمثل، وذلك بما لا يتعارض مع المبادئ الأساسية للنظام القانوني في الدولة. 
ولا ينفذ طلب تسليم المجرمين أو طلب المساعدة القانونية، استنادا إلى أحكام هذا القانون إلا إذا كانت قوانين الدولة الطالبة وقوانين دولة قطر، تعاقب على الجريمة موضوع الطلب أو على جريمة مماثلة. وتعتبر ازدواجية التجريم مستوفاة، بغض النظر عما إذا كانت قوانين الدولة تدرج الجريمة في فئة الجرائم ذاتها أو تستخدم في تسمية الجريمة ذات المصطلح المستخدم في الدولة بشرط أن يكون فعل الجريمة موضوع الطلب مجرما بمقتضى قوانين الدولة الطالبة.

المادة 53
يتولى النائب العام مسؤولية وصلاحية تلقي طلبات المساعدة القانونية المتبادلة أو طلبات تسليم المجرمين من الجهات الأجنبية المختصة فيما يتعلق بغسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب، ويتعين عليه إما تنفيذ هذه الطلبات وإما إحالتها إلى الجهات المختصة لغرض تنفيذها في أسرع وقت ممكن. 
ويجوز في الحالات المستعجلة، إرسال تلك الطلبات عن طريق المنظمة الدولية للشرطه الجنائية (الانتربول) أو بشكل مباشر من الجهات الأجنبية المختصة إلى الجهات المختصة في الدولة وفي هذه الحالات، يتعين على الجهة التي تستلم الطلب إبلاغ النائب العام بذلك. 
وترسل الطلبات والردود إما بواسطة البريد أو بأي وسيلة أخرى أسرع تتيح الحصول على سجل كتابي بالاستلام أو ما يعادله في ظروف تسمح للدولة بالتحقق من صحتها. 
وفي جميع الأحوال، ترفق الطلبات ومرفقاتها بترجمة لها باللغة العربية.

المادة 54
يتعين أن تتضمن طلبات المساعدة القانونية أو طلبات تسليم المجرمين ما يلي: 
1- تحديد هوية الجهة التي تطلب اتخاذ التدابير. 
2- اسم ووظيفة الجهة التي تتولى التحقيق أو الاتهام في الدعوى. 
3- تحديد الجهة التي يواجه إليها الطلب. 
4- بيان الغرض من الطلب وأي ملاحظات ذات صلة. 
5- الوقائع المساندة للطلب. 
6- أي تفاصيل معروفة قد تسهل عملية تحديد هوية الشخص المعني، وبخاصة اسمه وحالته الاجتماعية وجنسيته وعنوانه ومكانه ومهنته. 
7- أي معلومات لازمة لتحديد وتعقب الأشخاص المعنيين، والوسائط أو الأموال أو الممتلكات المعنية. 
8- النص القانوني الذي يجرم الفعل أو بيان القانون المنطبق على الجريمة، إذا اقتضى الأمر ذلك، وأي بيان عن العقوبة التي يمكن فرضها على مرتكب الجريمة. 
9- تفاصيل المساعدة المطلوبة وأي إجراءات معينة ترغب الدولة الطالبة في تطبيقها. 
كما يتعين بالإضافة إلى البيانات السابقة، أن تتضمن الطلبات، في بعض الحالات المعينة، البيانات التالية: 
1- عرضا للتدابير المطلوبة، في حالة طلب اتخاذ تدابير مؤقتة. 
2- بيانا بالوقائع والحجج ذات الصلة، لتتمكن الجهات القضائية من إصدار أمر بالمصادرة بمقتضى القانون، وذلك في حالة طلب إصدار أمر بالمصادرة. 
3- في حالة طلب إنفاذ أمر يتصل بتدبير مؤقت أو مصادرة: 
أ‌) نسخة مصدقة من الأمر ، وبيان بالأسباب التي دعت إلى إصداره إن لم يتضمنها الأمر ذاته. 
ب‌) وثيقة تؤكد بأن الأمر قابل للتنفيذ وغير قابل للطعن عليه بطريق الاستئناف العادي. 
ج ) بيانا بالمدى الذي يراد بلوغه في إنفاذ الأمر، والمبلغ المطلوب استرداده من قيمة الممتلكات. 
د) أي معلومات تتعلق بما للغير من حقوق في الوسائط أو المتحصلات أو الممتلكات أو سائر الأشياء المرتبطة، وذلك عند الإمكان والاقتضاء. 
هـ) النسخة الأصلية للحكم القضائي الصادر أو صورة مصدقة منه، أو أي وثيقة أخرى تدل على إدانة المتهم والعقوبة المفروضة، وكون ذلك الحكم واجب النفاذ ، والمدة المتبقية من العقوبة وذلك في حالة طلب تسليم شخص أدين بارتكاب جريمة.

المادة 55
يجوز للنائب العام، أو الجهة المختصة المعنية من تلقاه نفسها أو بناء على طلب العام، طلب معلومات إضافية من الجهة الأجنبية المختصة، إذا كانت تلك المعلومات ضرورية لتنفيذ الطلب أو تسهيل تنفيذه.

المادة 56
يجب التقيد بسرية الطلب إذا اشترط فيه ذلك وفي حالة عدم إمكانية التقيد بذلك، يجب إخطار الجهة الطالبة على الفور.

المادة 57
يجوز للنائب العام إرجاء إحالة الطلب إلى الجهات المختصة المسؤولة عن تنفيذه، إذا كان من المحتمل أن يتعارض التدبير أو الأمر المطلوب به تعارضا جوهريا مع تحقيق أو دعوى منظورة، ويتعين عليه إبلاغ الجهة مقدمة الطلب بذلك على الفور.


قانون مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب - الفصل التاسع ـ التعاون الدولي - الفرع الثاني ـ المساعدة القانونية المتبادلة

المادة 58
في حالة تلقي طلب من دولة أجنبية للحصول على مساعدة قانونية متبادلة، تتعلق بغسل الأموال أو تمويل الإرهاب، يكون تنفيذ ذلك الطلب طبقا للقواعد التي يحددها هذا الفصل. 
وتتضمن صور المساعدة القانونية المتبادلة، بشكل خاص، ما يلي: 
1- الحصول على أدلة من الأشخاص أو أخذ أقوالهم. 
2- المساعدة على مثول المحتجزين والشهود الطوعيين أو غيرهم أمام الجهات القضائية للدولة الطالبة من أجل تقديم الأدلة أو المساعدة في التحقيقات. 
3- تسليم الأوراق القضائية. 
4- تنفيذ عمليات التفتيش والحجز. 
5- معاينة الأشياء والأماكن. 
6- توفير المعلومات والأشياء المثبتة للتهمة وتقارير الخبراء. 
7- توفير أصول أو نسخ مصدقة من المستندات والسجلات، بما في ذلك السجلات الحكومية أو المصرفية أو المالية أو سجلات الشركات والأعمال. 
8- تحديد أوتعقب متحصلات الجريمة أو الأموال أو الممتلكات أو الوسائط أو الأشياء الأخرى لأغراض الإثبات أو المصادرة. 
9- مصادرة الموجودات. 
10- تنفيذ تدابير التجميد، وغيرها من التدابير المؤقتة. 
11- أي صورة أخرى من صور المساعدة القانونية المتبادلة، بما لا يتعارض مع القوانين المعمول بها في الدولة.

المادة 59
لا يجوز رفض طلب المساعدة القانونية المتبادلة، إلا في الحالات التالية: 
1- إذا لم يكن الطلب صادرا عن جهة مختصة طبقا لقانون الدولة التي تطلب المساعدة أو إذا لم يرسل الطلب وفقا للقوانين المعمول بها، أو إذا كانت محتوياته تتضمن مخالفة جوهرية لحكم المادة (54) من هذا القانون. 
2- إذا كان تنفيذ الطلب يحتمل أن يمس بأمن الدولة أو سيادتها أو نظامها العام أو مصالحها الأساسية. 
3- إذا كانت الجريمة التي يتعلق بها الطلب، تمثل موضوع دعوى جنائية منظورة أو فصل فيها بحكم نهائي في الدولة. 
4- إذا كانت هناك أسباب جوهرية تدعو للاعتقاد بأن التدبير أو الأمر المطلوب إصداره لا يستهدف الشخص المعني إلا بسبب عنصره أو ديانته أو جنسيته أوعرقه أو آرائه السياسية أو جنسه أو حالته. 
5- إذا كانت الجريمة المذكورة في الطلب، غير منصوص عليها في قوانين الدولة، أو ليست لها سمات مشتركة مع جريمة منصوص عليها في قوانين الدولة، ومع ذلك فإنه يتعين خلافا لذلك تقديم المساعدة إذا كانت لا تنطوي على تدابير جبرية. 
6- إذا كان من غير الممكن إصدار أمر باتخاذ التدابير المطلوبة أو تنفيذها بسبب قواعد التقادم المنطبقة على جريمة غسل الأموال أو تمويل الإرهاب بمقتضى قوانين الدولة أو الدولة التي تطلب المساعدة. 
7- إذا كان الأمر المطلوب تنفيذه غير قابل للنفاذ بمقتضى القانون. 
8- إذا كان إصدار القرار في الدولة الطالبة، قد جرى في ظروف لم تتوفر فيها الضمانات الكافية فيما يتعلق بحقوق المتهم.

المادة 60
لا يجوز رفض طلب المساعدة القانونية المتبادلة، استنادا إلى شروط مقيدة بشكل مبالغ فيه، أو استنادا إلى أحكام السرية الملزمة للمؤسسات المالية، أو لمجرد أن الجريمة تشتمل على أمور ضريبية. 
ويخضع القرار الصادر من المحكمة بشأن طلب المساعدة القانونية المتبادلة للطعن عليه وفقا للقواعد القانونية المقررة. 
وفي حالة رفض تنفيذ الطلب، يتعين على النائب العام أو الجهة المختصة في الدولة، إبلاغ الجهة الأجنبية المختصة على الفور، بأسباب الرفض.

المادة 61
تنفذ طلبات اتخاذ تدابير التحقيق وفقا للقواعد الإجرائية المعمول بها في الدولة، وذلك ما لم تطلب الجهة الأجنبية المختصة إتباع إجراءات معينة لا تتعارض مع تلك القواعد. 
ويجوز أن يحضر تنفيذ التدابير موظف عام تفوضه الجهة الأجنبية المختصة.

المادة 62
تنفذ طلبات اتخاذ التدابير المؤقتة وفقا لقانون الإجراءات الجنائية المشار إليه، وإذا كان الطلب مصاغا بعبارات عامة، تستخدم التدابير الأكثر ملاءمة وفقا للقانون. 
فإذا كانت التدابير المطلوبة غير منصوص عليها في قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المشار إليه، يجوز للجهة المختصة أن تستبدلها بما ينص عليه ذلك القانون من تدابير يكون مفعولها مماثلا قدر الإمكان للتدابير المطلوبة. 
وتسري الأحكام المتعلقة برفع التدابير المؤقتة على النحو المنصوص عليه في هذا القانون، ويتعين قبل الأمر برفع التدابير المؤقتة إبلاغ الدولة طالبة المساعدة بذلك .

المادة 63
في حال تلقي طلب للمساعدة القانونية المتبادلة لإصدار أمر بالمصادرة، يتعين على الجهات المختصة إقرار أمر المصادرة الصادر عن محكمة الدولة الطالبة أو إحالة الطلب إلى النيابة العامة لاستصدار أمر المصادرة وتنفيذ هذا الأمر في حال صدوره. 
ويسري أمر المصادرة على الأموال المشار إليها في أحكام المصادرة المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون والموجودة على أراضي الدولة. 
ويتعين على الجهات المختصة، في حالة إقرارها لأمر المصادرة وتنفيذه، أن تلتزم بالوقائع التي تم الاستناد إليها لإصداره الأمر.

المادة 64
مع عدم الإخلال بحقوق المالك حسن النية ، تكون للدولة سلطة التصرف في الممتلكات المصادرة على أراضيها بناء على طلب الجهات الأجنبية ما لم ينص اتفاق مبرم مع الدولة الطالبة على خلاف ذلك.

المادة 65
يجوز للجهات المختصة في الدولة إبرام اتفاقيات أو ترتيبات ثنائية أو متعددة الأطراف فيما يتعلق بالمسائل موضوع التحقيقات أو الإجراءات في دولة واحدة أو أكثر بهدف تشكيل فرق تحقيق مشتركة وإجراء تحقيقات مشتركة. 
وفي حالة عدم وجود أي اتفاقيات أو ترتيبات من هذا النوع، يجوز إجراء التحقيقات المشتركة تبعا لكل لكل حالة على حدة.

قانون مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب - الفصل التاسع ـ التعاون الدولي - الفرع الثالث ـ تسليم المجرمين

المادة 66
تعد جرائم غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب، من الجرائم التي يجوز تسليم مرتكبيها. 
ولأغراض هذا القانون، لا تعتبر جرائم غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب جرائم سياسية أو جرائم مرتبطة بجريمة سياسية أو جرائم ذات دوافع سياسة.

مادة (67) 

لا يجوز الموافقة على طلب تسليم المجرمين في الحالات التالية: 
1- إذا كانت هناك أسباب جوهرية تدعو للاعتقاد بأن طلب التسليم قد تم تقديمه لغرض اتهام شخص أو معاقبته بسبب جنسه أوعنصره أو ديانته أو جنسيته أو عرقه أو آرائه السياسية، أو بأن تنفيذ الطلب سيؤدي إلى المساس بوضعه لأي من تلك الأسباب. 
2- إذا كانت الجريمة موضوع طلب التسليم، تمثل موضوع دعوى فصل فيها بحكم نهائي في الدولة. 
3- إذا كان الشخص المطلوب تسليمه قد أصبح بمقتضى قانون أي من البلدين غير خاضع للمحاكمة أو العقوبة لأي سبب بما في ذلك التقادم أو العفو. 
4- إذا كانت هناك أسباب جوهرية تدعو للاعتقاد بأن الشخص المطلوب تسليمه قد تعرض أو سيتعرض للتعذيب أو لمعاملة قاسية أو غير إنسانية أو مهينة أو إذا لم يتوفر أو لن يتوفر لذلك الشخص في الإجراءات الجنائية حد أدنى من الضمانات طبقا للمعايير الدولية المعتبرة في هذا الشأن. 
5- إذا كان الشخص المطلوب تسليمه مواطنا قطريا. 
ولا يجوز رفض طلب التسليم لمجرد أن الجريمة تشتمل على أمور ضريبية.

المادة 68

يجوز رفض طلب تسليم المجرمين في الحالات التالية: 
1- إذا كانت هناك تحقيقات قضائية جارية ضد الشخص المطلوب تسليمه في الدولة، بشأن الجريمة موضوع طلب التسليم. 
2- إذا كانت الجريمة موضوع طلب التسليم قد ارتكبت خارج أراضي أي من البلدين ، وكان قانون الدولة لا يقرر الاختصاص القضائي في الجرائم التي ترتكب خارج أراضيه بالنسبة للجريمة موضوع الطلب. 
3- إذا كان الشخص المطلوب تسليمه قد صدر ضده حكم قضائي لارتكابه الجريمة موضوع الطلب، أو إذا كان سيتعرض في الدولة الطالبة لمحاكمة أو لحكم من قبل محكمة غير نظامية أو محكمة استثنائية غير عادلة أو محكمة أو هيئة خاصة. 
4- إذا رأت الدولة، مع مراعاة طبيعة الجريمة ومصالح الدولة الطالبة، ومن خلال ملابسات القضية، أن تسليم الشخص المعني سيكون منافيا للاعتبارات الإنسانية، بسبب سنه أو صحته أو ظروفه الشخصية الأخرى. 
5- إذا طلب التسليم عملا بحكم قضائي نهائي صدر في غياب الشخص المدان الذي لم تكن لديه، لأسباب خارجة عن سيطرته مهلة كافية قبل المحاكمة أو فرصة لاتخاذ ترتيبات للدفاع عنه، ولم تتح أو لن تتاح له فرصة إعادة النظر في قضيته وفي حضوره. 
6- إذا كانت الدولة قد باشرت اختصاصها القضائي بشأن الجريمة.

المادة 69
إذا فرض طلب تسليم المجرمين ، لأي سبب من الأسباب المقررة في هذا القانون، تحال القضية إلى الجهات المختصة لاتخاذ إجراءات إقامة الدعوى الجنائية ضد الشخص المعني موضوع طلب التسليم.

المادة 70

فيما يتعلق بغسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب ، يجوز أن تقدم الدولة المساعدة في تسليم المجرمين بعد استلام طلب القبض المؤقت من الدولة طالبة التسليم، وذلك بشرط أن يوافق الشخص المطلوب تسليمه موافقة صريحة على ذلك أمام الجهة المختصة.

قانون مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب - الفصل العاشر ـ العقوبات

المادة 71

لا تخضع جريمة غسل الأموال لأحكام المادة (85) من قانون العقوبات المشار إليه.

المادة 72

مع عدم الإخلال بأي عقوبة أشد ينص عليها قانون آخر: 
1- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على (2.000.000) مليونا ريال، كل من ارتكب أو شرع في ارتكاب إحدى جرائم تمويل الإرهاب المنصوص عليها في المادة (4) من هذا القانون. 
2- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على (2.000.000) مليونا ريال، كل من ارتكب أو شرع في ارتكاب إحدى جرائم غسل الأموال المنصوص عليها في المادة (2) من هذا القانون. 
3- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على (500.000) خمسمائة ألف ريال، كل من خالف حكم المواد (3)، (5) ، (39) من هذا القانون. 
وتضاعف العقوبات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة ، إذا ارتكب الجاني الجريمة بالاشتراك مع شخص أو أكثر أو من خلال مجموعة إجرامية منظمة أو من خلال منظمة إرهابية ، أو إذا ارتكبت الجريمة كجزء من أنشطة إجرامية أخرى ، أو اقتران ارتكابها بأنشطة إجرامية أخرى، أو إذا ارتكب الجاني الجريمة مستغلا سلطاته أو نفوذه من خلال مؤسسة مالية أو منظمة غير الهادفة للربح أو أعمال أو مهن غير مالية محددة، أو مستغلا للتسهيلات التي خولتها له وظيفته أو نشاطه المهني أو الاجتماعي ، أو إذا كان الجاني مساهما في الجريمة الأصلية التي تحصلت منها الأموال محل جريمة غسل الأموال سواء، كان فاعلا أو شريكا، أو إذا ارتكب الجاني الجريمة بقصد الإضرار بتحقيقات غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب. 
وبالإضافة إلى العقوبات المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين السابقتين ، يجوز معاقبة مرتكب الجريمة ، بصفة دائمة أو مؤقتة، بالمنع من الاستمرار في مزاولة أي عمل أو مهنة أو نشاط ساهم في توفير الفرصة لارتكاب جريمة تسري عليها هذه المادة.

المادة 73

مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد ينص عليها قانون آخر، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على (500.000) خمسمائة ألف ريال، كل من خالف حكم المادتين (6/فقرة أولى، فقرة ثانية)، (17) من هذا القانون.

المادة 74

مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد ينص عليها قانون آخر، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على (100.000) مائة ألف ريال، كل من خالف حكم المادة (8) من هذا القانون.

المادة 75

مع عدم الإخلال بأي عقوبة أشد ينص عليها قانون آخر ، يعاقب بالغرامة التي لا تقل عن (5.000.000) خمسة ملايين ريال أو ما يعادل إجمالي قيمة وسائط ومتحصلات الجريمة أيهما أكثر، كل شخص اعتباري، ارتكبت جريمة غسل الأموال أو تمويل الإرهاب لصالحه أو باسمه من جانب شخص طبيعي يعمل منفردا أو كجزء من جهاز تابع للشخص الاعتباري، أو يشغل موقعا قياديا فيه أو يستند إلى تمثيله، أو لديه تفويض باتخاذ القرارات نيابة عنه، أو مخول بممارسة السلطة ويعمل بهذه الصفة وبذلك بصرف النظر عما إذا أدين ذلك الشخص الطبيعي بارتكاب الجريمة من عدمه. 
ولا يمنع ذلك من معاقبة الشخص الطبيعي مرتكب الجريمة، بالعقوبة المقررة لها في القانون. 
ويجوز معاقبة الشخص الاعتباري ، بمنعه من مواصلة القيام بأنشطة تجارية معينة بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة بشكل دائم أو مؤقت أو بوضعه تحت إشراف قضائي أو بإغلاق مرافقه التي استخدمت في ارتكاب الجريمة بصفة دائمة أو مؤقتة أو بتصفية أعماله أو بنشر الحكم الصادر بشأنه.

المادة 76
مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد ينص عليها قانون آخر ، تعاقب بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على (1.000.000) مليون ريال ، كل مؤسسة مالية أو عمل أو مهنة غير مالية محددة تخالف حكم المادة (50/ فقرة ثانية) من هذا القانون.

المادة 77

في حالة الإدانة بارتكاب جريمة أصلية أو غسل الأموال أو تمويل الإرهاب أو بالشروع فيها ومع عدم الإخلال بحقوق الغير حسني النية, تقضي المحكمة كذلك بمصادرة ما يلي: 
1- الأموال التي تشكل متحصلات جريمة، بما في ذلك الممتلكات المختلطة بتلك المتحصلات أو المتأتية منها أو المبدلة بها، أو ممتلكات تعادل قيمتها قيمة تلك المتحصلات. 
2- الأموال التي تشكل موضوع الجريمة. 
3- الأموال التي تشكل إيرادات ومنافع أخرى متأتية من تلك الأموال أو الممتلكات أو من متحصلات الجريمة. 
4- وسائط ارتكاب الجريمة. 
5- الأموال المشار إليها في هذه المادة، والتي تم التصرف فيها إلى أي طرف إلا إذا تبين للمحكمة أنه قد اكتسبها مقابل دفع ثمن مناسب أو حصل عليها مقابل تقديمه خدمات تتناسب مع قيمتها أو بناء على أسباب مشروعة أخرى ، وأنه كان يجهل مصدرها غير المشروع. 
وفي حالة وقوع جريمة معاقب عليها بموجب أحكام هذا القانون، وعدم إدانة فاعلها لعدم معرفته أو لوفاته، يجوز للنيابة العامة أن ترفع الأوراق للمحكمة المختصة لإصدار أمر بمصادرة الأموال المحجوزة، إذا قدمت أدلة كافية تثبت أنها من متحصلات الجريمة. 
وفي جميع الأحوال يتعين أن يحدد أمر المصادرة الأموال المعنية، وأن يتضمن التفاصيل اللازمة لتحديدها وتعيين موقعها.

المادة 78
مع عدم ا لإخلال بحقوق الغير حسني النية، يقع باطلا كل عقد أو اتفاق أو أي أداة قانونية أخرى، علم أطرافها أو أحدهم ، أو كان لديهم ما يحملهم على الاعتقاد بأن الغرض منها هو الحيلولة دون مصادرة الوسائط أو العائدات أو متحصلات جريمة , المتعلقة بغسل الأموال أو تمويل الإرهاب.

المادة 79

ما لم ينص هذا القانون على خلاف ذلك تؤول الأموال المصادرة إلى خزانة الدولة، وتظل هذه الأموال محملة في حدود قيمتها بأي حقوق تتقرر بصورة مشروعة لصالح الغير حسني النية.

المادة 80

ينشأ مكتب للحجز والمصادرة ، يتبع النائب العام مباشرة ويتولى كشف وتعقب الأموال التي يجوز إخضاعها للحجز والمصادرة، وجمع وحفظ كل البيانات المتصلة بمهمته وفقا لما يجيزه القانون ، كما يتولى المكتب إدارة الأصول المحتجزة.

المادة 81

يتولى مكتب الحجز والمصادرة مسؤولية إدارة الأصول المحجوزة وفقا للوسائل الممكنة المتاحة له، بهدف إعادة تلك الأصول أو مصادرتها في حالة تماثل إلى حد معقول حالتها وقت الحجز. ويجوز للنائب العام السماح ببيع الأموال أو الممتلكات التي قد تنخفض قيمتها نتيجة للإدارة أو تكون كلفة حفظها كبيرة ولا تتناسب تناسبا معقولا مع قيمتها، وفي هذه الحالة تظل قيمة البيع خاضعة للحجز. 
ويتولى المكتب إدارة المبالغ المالية المحجوزة ما لم يكن قد سبق وضعها في عهدة مؤسسة مالية أو مدير خاص أو حجزت أو احتجزت هناك.

المادة 82
يعفى من أي مسؤولية جنائية أو مدنية ، تتعلق بمخالفة متطلبات السرية المهنية بما في ذلك قواعد السرية المصرفية ، كل شخص يقوم بالإبلاغ بحسن نية عن أي عمليات مشبوهة وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون ، أو يقدم أي معلومات أو بيانات عن تلك العمليات. 
ولا تجوز إقامة دعوى جنائية عن غسل الأموال أو تمويل الإرهاب ، ضد المؤسسات المالية أو الأعمال والمهن غير المالية المحددة أو المنظمات غير الهادفة للربح أو العاملين فيها، نتيجة لممارسة عمليات مشبوهة، إذا كانت قد قدمت بحسن نية تقارير عن تلك العمليات المشبوهة وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون.

المادة 83
يعفى مرتكب جريمة غسل الأموال أو تمويل الإرهاب من عقوبتي الحبس والغرامة المنصوص عليهما في هذا القانون ، إذا بادر إلى إبلاغ الجهات المختصة بأي معلومات عن الجريمة وعن الأشخاص المشتركين فيها، وذلك قبل علمها بها. 
ويجوز للمحكمة أن تحكم بوقف تنفيذ العقوبة إذا حصل الإبلاغ بعد علم الجهات المختصة بالجريمة وبالأشخاص المشتركين فيها، وأدى إلى ضبط باقي الجناة أو الوسائط ومتحصلات جريمة

----------

